# Fotos de Chasis & Radios antiguos antiguos



## Imzas (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola!, no se si este thread tenga exito, lo mas problable es que no, pero ojala puedan participar. SE trata deponer fotos de chasis antiguos, sobre todo para ver la vista inferior, donde estan las conexiones, no importa si se trata de un Radio; televisor, u otro aparato. Asimismo, que sea a tubos o transistores da lo mismo. Lo importante es que tenga por lo menos parte de un chasis metalico o que sea un chasis en su totalidad. 
SI, sé que soy egoista, pero me gusta recrear la vista viendo esas entrañas tecnológicas de antaño.
HAber buscando por inter, encontre esto, seria ideal si ponen el modelo de la foto. Pero si nó, no importa.
EStas sond e un chasis grundig, ignoro de cual :S.


Son muy lindas, me encantan .


----------

